# DESTINY's Nationals Picture -- He's DRIVING



## Jill (Feb 28, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]I guess it took me long enough to order this picture!!! But here is one of my favorite horses in the whole wide world, *Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*. Destiny is co-owned by myself and Erica Killion




[/SIZE]

There is some confusion related to the Nationals and unqualified horses showing there... Destiny is _either_ the *2008 National Grand Champion* or *2008 Reserve National Grand Champion*, Western Country Pleasure Driving, 32"-34" -- either way, it's a pretty big accomplishment for him and his very first year driving at shows!!!





Many,_ many _thanks to Larry and Merle of Parnell Training Stables for training Destiny, driving him to his fullest potential, and such a big win!!!





Destiny was the *2007 National Champion *in his amateur halter class with Erica, and he has his *Hall of Fame* in halter, 50+ First Place Wins, umpteen Championships and Grand Championships, _yadda yadda yadda_





NOW, Destiny's furry and enjoying his much earned retirement. All he's got to do is make babies for Erica and I, the first of which is already here -- our sweet little buckskin filly by him, WFM's Echos of Sweet Perfection, a/k/a Piper





Destiny's really exceeded my initial hopes and dreams for him -- I wouldn't have dared dreamed so big back then! You should see the first picture I saw of him (thank God I _listened_ to Erica as to what she saw as his potential). I just love him so much and am very proud of "Mr. Tude" and thankful that through him, I got such a great friend and horse partner as Erica





Thanks for listening and looking at Destiny's picture















_[SIZE=8pt]Please Note: Destiny is not one of the horses who's qualification to show at Nationals has been questioned or disputed.[/SIZE]_


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen a bad picture of that horse! He looks great Jill! Congratulations again!


----------



## Linda K (Feb 28, 2009)

What a pretty boy



I cant wait to see his babies this year.

Linda


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats. He is a beautiful and talented horse.



)

~Sandy


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats on his win I know you are very proud! Hard to believe how grown up he is time has gone by so very fast


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats Jill! Pretty Boy!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations





to you and Erica

he looks fabulous what a handsome guy


----------



## afoulk (Feb 28, 2009)

Jill,

Great picture and congratulations to you and Erica on your national championship. Merle looks great driving him.

Arlene


----------



## normajeanbaker (Feb 28, 2009)

Great photo Jill and CONGRATS on the big win!! He looks as handsome as ever!

Jen


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations Jill and Erica! He looks great!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations Jill & Erica ..i think Destiny will continue to live up to his name


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats Jill & Erica


----------



## minih (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! A very nice picture and a very nice win!!!!!


----------



## Sterling (Mar 1, 2009)

Ohhhh...he looks awesome Jill!!! Big congratulations to all of you!!!!


----------



## nootka (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks amazing! Congratulations....

Liz


----------



## maplegum (Mar 1, 2009)

Go Destiny! Well done.


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 1, 2009)

I think he's as perfect as a mini can be! Congrats to you and Erica!!!


----------



## hairicane (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats again on more awesome wins!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks, Ladies!!! Destiny's a big and precious part of "what's happening" around my place these days


----------



## sedeh (Mar 3, 2009)

Great picture Jill! Congratulations! So weird that the results were changed and changed back again!


----------



## Russ (Mar 3, 2009)

AWESOME pictures of Destiny! Congratulations Jill and Erica!


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 4, 2009)

He is a gorgeous driving horse, Jill. Are you guys going to keep driving him? I hope so, would love to see him at Nationals this year!

Congratulations on him doing so well in his first year out. That is a total dream come true. When Flirty won her Reserve National Champ her first year out I thought I died and went to heaven. And yours went even further than that!


----------



## Jill (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, Sandy, Russ and Amy!!!





Amy -- Destiny probably won't be doing much more driving. He's really earned a full retirement. He showed hard and well for four straight years. He really can't add much to what he's already accomplished (National Champion, National Grand Champion / Reserve National Grand Champion, HOF, etc...). I think he's happy to now be just a stallion with his mares



:BigGrin





He's probably going to our State Club's mini show though just because I want some of my friends to see him in person. He might sign autographs, etc. (LOL!). Other than that little outing, Destiny really doesn't have to do much in life that he doesn't want to do anymore and I'd sure love some more little ones like Piper from him


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 4, 2009)

Destiny looks great of course!! He sure is a nice stallion.



So when will you know if he's grand or reserve? I am confused.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 5, 2009)

what a fabulous boy! You have every right to be proud - congratulations of course!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 5, 2009)

Jill Destiny looks so awesome, so fit and attentive to the job at hand. Congratulations on a great accomplishment. I just love him. I would say he is one of those blessings you count everyday! Again congrats on your dynamic Champion.


----------



## Gena (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations Jill and Erica!!!



:yeah


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you, ladies



:wub





Also, I've now heard (through LB message board) that AMHR is putting the places back to where they were originally. So Destiny is the 2008 Reserve National Grand Champion.


----------



## Ferin (Mar 8, 2009)

I am a big Destiny fan! What a great picture of him. He's such a gorgeous boy!



Congratulations on his win!!!


----------



## Connie P (Mar 9, 2009)

Gorgeous Boy!


----------

